# Looking for bow hunting land



## fowlslayer4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello I'm looking for bow hunting land around the wahpeton to abercrombie area..
Thanks


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

153rd ave se. Just north of the sheyane river on the west side of the road. Awesome bow hunting. The farmer to the north has corn they go to every night. And I nice approach to park on with no fences to get through like the rest of the grasslands.


----------

